# Body Shop recommendations (Hull & surrounding area)



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi

I’m looking to get my front bumper resprayed due to heavy stone chipping and looking for excellent body shop recommendations in the Hull and surrounding area. Only interested in top quality work.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

20 mins over the bridge.

http://spraybay.co.uk/

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Prestige is the only place I'd be going as Brian Horberry has now gone from Beverley

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Last time I had anyone do work for me was paint and body shop but that was about 10 years ago mate so probably no use to you these days pal sorry.


----------



## Deadshot (May 23, 2017)

MSM in winterton just over the bridge have always been considered the best near me (s****horpe)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

